# Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!



## Werbung (14. März 2017)

werbung​
*Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*​






Im Auftrag unseres Partners The Box verlosen wir 5 Thermoboxen für Angler​
Was ihr dafür tun müsst:
*Postet hier in diesem Thread einfach ein Fangbild eines Fischs den ihr im Salzwasser gefangen habt! *

(Wann und wo ihr den Fisch gefangen habt ist egal - wichtig ist nur: Es muss ein Fisch sein, den ihr im Salzwasser gefangen habt! - Und ja, Bodden und Brackwasserregionen zählen auch  )

Gerne dürft ihr auch ein paar Worte zu den Fangumständen dazuschreiben. 

Übrigens, eine Anleitung wie man ein Bild einfügen kann findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313704

Unter allen Boardies die hier bis zum *26.03.2017* ein entsprechendes Fangbild posten werden* 5 Thermoboxen* verlost.

Die Gewinner werden im Anschluss direkt hier im Thread bekanntgegeben.

The Box hat viele verschiedene Thermoboxen im Angebot! Die Gewinner haben die freie Auswahl - sie können sich also eine für sie passende Box aussuchen. 

Folgende Boxen stehen zur Auswahl: 











Datenschutz:
Die Daten der ausgelosten Gewinner werden ausschließlich zur Versandabwicklung an die Firma:
Philippine GmbH & Co. Technische Kunststoffe KG, Max-Schwarz Str. 23, 56112 Lahnstein übermittelt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Meine erste Erfahrung mit *Hornhechten *habe ich im letzten Jahr gemacht. Gefangen in Dänemark im Limfjord.

Gerade an diesem Tag hatten wir es sehr schwer und konnte als Gruppe nur 3 dieser Torpedos fangen. Dieser 81cm lange Hornhecht war dann auch noch der größte des ganzen Urlaubs und die Freude umso größer.

Der Grund für die fehlenden Fänge an diesem Tage waren später auch klar, ein Rudel Schweinswale war durchgehend in der Nähe.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Norwegen, Eide 2016
Auf dem Foto bin nicht ich, aber meine Angetraute.
Sie fängt sowieso die größeren Fische und ich knips da lieber.
Das hier ist ihr erster Meterdorsch an diesem Tag. #6

Edit: Wie bekomm ich das Bild gedreht? Beim Hochladen war es noch gerade....
nochmal Edit: Danke Franz!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Geht ja schon gut los! Toller Horni und stattlicher Dorsch #6 

@Willi
Ich habe das Bild mal gedreht.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Perfekte Küchengröße. Seehecht aus dem Romsdalfjord.


----------



## Cocu (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Meine kleine Dokumentation, dass ich das Bag-Limit schon eingehalten habe, als es noch niemand kannte! |kopfkrat    #q

Gefangen bei einem gemütlichen Nachmittags-Trip vor der Steilküste von Boltenhagen/Steinbeck.

... Wird Zeit, dass das Boot wieder ins Wasser kommt ...


----------



## bacalo (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Leute, war das wirklich alles........


----------



## Casso (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Ich habe zwar kein Fangbild im klassischen Sinne und es ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich möchte es euch dennoch zeigen, da ich mit diesem Bild eine schöne Erinnerung verbinde.

Und zwar war es meine erste und bisher (leider) einzige Angeltour dieser Art. Im Jahr 2014 war ich zusammen mit zwei Freunden auf dem Weg nach Bensersiel zum Makrelenangeln. Wir sind extra in der Nacht vor dem Trip in einem umgebauten Mercedes-Oldtimer (80 km/h maximal) in Richtung Bensersiel losgefahren, um am nächsten Tag pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr in See stechen zu können. 

Die Fahrt an sich war bereits ein Highlight und die Ausfahrt auf dem Kutter brauchte sich ebenfalls nicht verstecken. Insgesamt dauerte unser Trip auf der MS Möwe rund sechs Stunden und wir konnten zu dritt 60 Makrelen sowie zwei Dorsche verhaften. Es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht mit dem Paternoster zu fischen und zu merken wie die Fische bissen. 

Natürlich wurden die Makrelen entsprechend aufgeteilt und verwertet. Viele habe ich in Alufolie verpackt im Backofen zubereitet und an meinem Geburtstag serviert. Die meisten jedoch haben wir an Wochenenden mit der ganzen Familie geräuchert und uns schmecken lassen. 

Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen so schnell wie möglich wieder einen Trip an die Nord- oder Ostsee zu wagen. Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier zwei gute Fänge auf Senja 2016:


----------



## NoMono (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier mal 2 schöne Dorsche ausm Öresund, gefangen im Oktober 2016!!


----------



## NoMono (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Ich Poste jetzt mal etwas Exotischeres!!


 Einmal ein kleiner GT den ich beim Poppern auf Bali gefangen habe und ein schöner Black Marlin der mir nach 15min schleppen auf Koh Tao-Thailand ans Band ging!!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Nicht perfekt ausgeleuchtet und in Szene gesetzt aber darum geht es ja auch nicht, wenn wir Ost- oder Nordsee  einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## bassfighter (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Mein größter Seeskorpion, mit über 35cm schon ein recht Kapitaler! Der Seeskorpion war zwar nicht der Zielfisch aber ein wunderschönes und vorzeigbares Exemplar seiner Gattung.

Gefangen habe ich ihn im August 2015, mit dem BB vor Ahrenshoop, gebissen hat er auf "Gummi".


----------



## Kröte (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Eröffnung der HorniSaison 2016 vor Staberhuk, Fehmarn


----------



## Franky (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Ich glaub, das war mein erster Lumb...






Gefangen im Jahr 2005 bei Åheim (Vestkapp)


----------



## Lichty (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Moin,
bislang meine größte Lady aus dem salzigen Kubitzer Bodden......


----------



## Silvio.i (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Letztes Jahr Norwegen. Wir haben zwar nicht die Riesen gefangen, aber schöne war es alle Mal.


----------



## Amerika1110 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Der Fang seines Lebens, postum für meinen Vater.


----------



## loete1970 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Der größte Dorsch unserer letztjährigen 1. Tour nach Südnorwegen, gefangen auf Pilker mit Makelenfetzen.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Dorschjäger (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier eine wunderschöne Meerforellen-Fischstrecke von mir gefangen in der Ostsee/Insel Fehmarn.

Dies war ein sehr glücklicher Tag für mich.

Die von mir gehaltene Meerforelle hatte 57 cm !


----------



## snboxer (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

*Hier ein Bild aus Hitra vom letzten Jahr, gefangen in 190 m Tiefe. *


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Norwegen Insel Herdla 2016 - mein erstes Mal Norwegen...

Nicht groß aber einer der für mich schönsten Fische bei diesem Trip als Beifang beim Naturköderangeln... #6

Tight Lines...


----------



## zwilling (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Perfekte Kombination von Wetter und Zielfisch
Arnoy Brygge 2016


----------



## zwilling (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier mal was schuppenfreies aus dem Salzwasser vor Skarsvag


----------



## Localhorst (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hallo,
diesen Dorsch (58cm) habe ich zusammen mit meinem Sohn gefangen. Er hat die Rute eingeholt und meinte es sei etwas sehr schweres dran, ich habe ihn dann altklug belehrt, dass dies nur das Grundblei mit seinen Krallen sei...
Das ich ihm nicht geglaubt habe, dass ein Fisch an der Angel sei werde ich mir wohl für den Rest meines Lebens anhören müssen...

Der Fisch war toll, aber der Sonnenuntergang zusammen mit meinem Sohn auf der Seebrücke mit einer Thermoskanne Kakao, Zeit und meinem liebsten Hobby ist eine Erinnerung die ich immer behalten werde!

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Lenger06 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier zwei schöne Fische von unserm Norwegentrip August 2016 am äußeren Sognefjord. Wir hatten eine traumhafte Fischerei in sehr flachem Wasser. :m


----------



## bobbl (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*



Andal schrieb:


> Perfekte Küchengröße. Seehecht aus dem Romsdalfjord.



Ist das Foto bei Mana Camping entstanden? |wavey:


----------



## fischimeers (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Norwegen Roan 4.2016 #h


----------



## grubenreiner (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Die Großen, die Essbaren und die Beeindruckenden hatten wir ja jetzt, ich übernehm dann mal die bunten Exoten 

gefangen letztes Jahr auf Gran Canaria


----------



## zokker (15. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hai hatten wir glaub ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## ralle (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Nach vielen erfolglosen Versuchen und vielen verfahrenen Kilometern, hat es doch noch mal geklappt.

Ostsee - Rügen bei Traumwetter


----------



## FlorryB (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Goldmakrele von etwa 140cm. Diesen Januar beim Schleppen vor Mauritius erwischt.
Mit ner Kühlbox hätt ich sie auch mit nach Haus nehmen können :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Wer bei diesen Wellen Hering fängt hat ne Belohnung verdient.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Bastis erster Boddenhecht


----------



## larsdadrummer (16. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Guten Abend zusammen,

hier meine erste Flunder 2017
Stolze 42cm  
Gefangen vor der schönen dänischer Alser Küste!

Viele Grüße,

Lars


----------



## banzinator (17. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Scholle 49cm, 1.9kg, aus der Ostsee :m


----------



## kater kaiser (18. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Zum ersten Mal mit Enkeltochter Leni (8 Jahre) nach Norwegen/Trysnes zum Angeln gefahren.
Dieser Fang, ein Hering ganz alleine im Hafen gefangen,
entfocht ihre Liebe zum Angelsport.
Wir fingen noch viele große Fische, aber für sie blieb dieser Hering bis heute der Größte.


----------



## Berni57 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hallo Leute,

Mein zweiter Heilbutt -- gefangen vor Kristiansund.


----------



## degl (18. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Schöne "Herbstplatte".........







gruß degl


----------



## SveMa (18. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Moinsen ihr Petrijünger,

da wir bei der Elbe im Bereich Mündung bis Staustufe Geesthacht noch von Brackwasser reden können, hier ein Beitrag von mir.

Bei gegenteiliger Meinung bitte diesen Beitrag nicht beachten ! :m




Ein schöner und sehr kampfstarker 87 cm Stör aus Hamburg/Zollenspiecker !


Schöne Grüße vom Rande der Lüneburger Heide #h
Thomas


----------



## Wolfi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Lofoten 2016 





Werbung schrieb:


> werbung​
> *Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elgar (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Beim letzten Norwegenurlaub.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr Petrijünger,
> 
> da wir bei der Elbe im Bereich Mündung bis Staustufe Geesthacht noch von Brackwasser reden können, hier ein Beitrag von mir.
> 
> ...



Wow, da hast du wahrscheinlich auch erstmal große Augen gemacht, als der aufgetaucht ist  

Auf was hat der gebissen?


----------



## SveMa (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wow, da hast du wahrscheinlich auch erstmal große Augen gemacht, als der aufgetaucht ist
> 
> Auf was hat der gebissen?



Hallo Franz, ja ich bin etwas in Hektik verfallen, da der Stör mir die Rute fast in's Wasser gezogen hat ! Mit so einem schönen und starken Tier rechnet man auch nicht unbedingt beim Aalansitz #:

Gebissen hat der Stör auf ganz normalen Tauwurm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*


.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Ich fand den ziemlich süß


----------



## LänglicherLeng (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Lump und zwei Leng. 
Der Lump war deutlich über nen Meter lang, die genaue Länge hab ich nimmer im Kopf. Der große Leng maß 167cm, der 2. war so um die 110cm lang. Alle Fische auf Naturköder (Makrele) gefangen, rund einem Meter über dem Grund, in 200 Metern Tiefe.


----------



## Wollebre (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

meine Reiseziele sind Indonesien und die Malediven


----------



## Flymen (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Meine beiden größten Kanaler 2016 und einer von vielen schönen Döbeln aus dem Spreewald:

 Edit: ...upps, Salzwasserfänge hatte ich überlesen, habe ich nicht


----------



## Münne (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier ein schöner Dorsch aus Mittelnorwegen bei meiner 1. Norwegenreise.


----------



## FreeLee (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Mein "Kleiner" vom Sognefjord.


----------



## Hecht32 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Schöner Dorsch, gefangen im Mai 2015 auf der Hai IV, Heiligenhafen. 
Wenn ich dieses Jahr, ende April, 5 Ostseeleos über 45cm pro Tag fange, bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Wahrscheinlich werden es nur 5 die Woche. 
Hauptsache Meer!!


----------



## -iguana (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Kleine Sea bream vom Wochenende in Singapur.

 Die Größe der Fische war nicht so berauschend, die Vielfalt und die Farben schon.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## urpils (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Mein erster Heilbutt, gefangen in Nordnorwegen 2016 im Buttcamp


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Ich steuer dann auch mal was bei, etwas nicht ganz so norwegiges  
Palometta von 101cm/ 11kg gefangen auf Stickbait in der Bahia de Roses, Mittelmeer, Spanien, September 2016. Klasse Drill :vik:


----------



## Laheda (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Mein erster Butt! September 2016 vor Sørøya...


----------



## Nico27 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*






Hallöchen...
Das war im letzten Herbst, wo ich diesen richtig schön gezeichneten Dorsch auf Gummi gefangen habe.
Leider war es auch mein einziger an dem Tag...
Liebe Grüße 
Nico


----------



## Chris2707 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hello ,

 das war mein erster Ostseeausflug 2015.. 
 da wäre eine Thermobox ideal gewesen


----------



## Helgelandfischer (21. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier mal eine kleine Strecke von schönen Fischen von unserem Norge Trip Juli- August 2016
nach Dønna und an den Foldafjord.
Mefo 57cm
Seehecht 102cm 
Dorsch 98cm
Dorsch 103cm – 9kg
Leng 96cm
PB Köhler meiner Mädels


----------



## Frieder (21. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Na, dann will ich es auch einmal versuchen....

mein allererster Heilbutt und endlich damit die lang ersehnte Metermarke geknackt. (2015 Vandve)

Und letztes Jahr lief es mit den Pollacks sehr gut. (2016 Nautnes)
Gefangen mit einer 40 g Forellenpeitsche.
Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht !

Und ne Krake war damals auch dabei. (2014 auf den Färöer)


----------



## Kurbel (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Warum denn immer große Heilbutts. Dieser ,, Vielfraß'' wollte mit mir Be-
kanntschaft schließen.Ort: Straumfjord am Sagfjord


----------



## BjoernS (24. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Moin,

ich haue mal drei Bilder ins "Rennen"...2x Hitra, 1x Rügen

tl
Björn

EDIT: Upps - falsches Heilbutt-Bild erwischt...sollte ohne Logo sein (einfach wegdenken)...aber der Fisch war klasse!


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Dann beteilige ich mich hier also auch einfach mal.
Letztes Jahr waren wir das erste Mal so richtig in Norwegen zum Angeln. Als Ort hatten wir Hitra gewählt und haben wirklich tolle Fische gefangen. Vom tollsten Erlebnis will ich hier einfach nochmal kurz berichten.

[FONT=&quot]Es war so Mitte der Woche als wir von weiter draußen wieder zurück fuhren. Wir entschieden uns, es nochmal mit Speedpilkern zu probieren. Zuerst bekam mein Vater einen harten Biss und ein spannender Drill begann. Der Fisch nahm ein paar Mal ordentlich Schnur, doch schlussendlich kam er an die Oberfläche. Ein fetter Seelachs der rund 80 cm hatte bescherte uns eine riesen Freude. Auch ich wollte natürlich so einen Brocken fangen und tatsächlich rummste es auch schon bald bei mir… Der Drill zeichnete sich zunächst ähnlich wie seiner ab, doch als da schließlich ein brauner, flacher Fisch neben unserem Boot schwamm war klar, dass es doch kein Köhler war.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Butt!“[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Voller Stolz konnte ich den 83 cm großen Heilbutt (der übrigens im Mittelwasser auf einen kupfernen Speedpilker biss) in die Kamera halten.[/FONT]


----------



## Rubinbarbe (26. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hier ein paar Bilder aus Costa Rica.
Hab dort 15 Jahre jedes Jahr meinen Urlaub verbracht.
Kann ich jedem Empfehlen.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hallo Leute,
zunächst herzlichen Dank für die tollen Bilder die hier gepostet wurden! 

Mittlerweile sind die Gewinner ausgelost und wurden soeben per PN benachrichtigt! 
*
Die Gewinner sind:*

Casso
Franky 
Localhorst 
esox02 
-iguana

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 
Jeder der Gewinner darf sich eine Thermobox unseres Partners The Box aussuchen. 

Folgende Thermoboxen stehen zur Auswahl.


----------



## Kurbel (27. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Welche Box ist denn die richtige Norwegenbox ( 15 KG ) die ich mir bei etwas mehr Losglück hätte aussuchen können


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!..*


----------



## LänglicherLeng (27. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

@Kurbel nimm ruhig ein paar Nummern größer, wenn du mit Auto fährst und nicht fliegst. Die Norweger wollen wahrscheinlich die Mitnahme von Filet von 15 auf 30 Kilo erhöhen.


----------



## Kurbel (27. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

15 kg reichen mir, und dafür wollte ich passend so eine schwarze Box.
 Aber welche passt vom Volumen her.


----------



## Rubinbarbe (28. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Auch von mir, Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Hallo Kurbel,
das kommt sehr darauf an wieviel Mühe man sich beim einpacken der Filets gibt, ob man einschweißt oder in Folie rollt ob man direkt in der Truhe einfrieren kann usw.  

Ich würde für Norwegen Modell 265 oder 275 nehmen.


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Superklasse das! Ich freu mich echt!


----------



## -iguana (29. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Freu mich auch riesig, vor allem weil meine aktuelle praktisch am auseinanderbrechen ist...
 Wurde oft genutzt, Dänemark, Rügen, Croatien zu Hause....

 Bin gespannt


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern, hätte ich auch gebrauchen können für die nächste Tour... #6


----------



## Dorschjäger (29. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*



-iguana schrieb:


> Freu mich auch riesig, vor allem weil meine aktuelle praktisch am auseinanderbrechen ist...
> Wurde oft genutzt, Dänemark, Rügen, Croatien zu Hause....
> 
> Bin gespannt



Ja - Denk aber bitte dran mir noch die gewünschte Größe mitzuteilen


----------



## Casso (29. März 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Vielen vielen Dank! Das mir als alten Pechvogel sowas mal passiert. Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten und freut darum umso mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

kurze Info an die Gewinner:
Die Boxen müssten heute oder morgen per DPD zugestellt werden, viel Spaß damit #6


----------



## Franky (6. April 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

"The Box" kam gestern an - ein Hammerteil! Das Material ist richtig stabil und vor allem schließt das Ding wirklich dicht. 
Nochmal - vielen Dank, vor allem an die Box-Shopper :m


----------



## Broiler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Habe heute in der Tromper Wieck auf Rügen diese schöne 80er Meerforelle fangen können.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

@Broiler
Respekt #r das ist mal ein absoluter Top-Fisch #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Schönen dank für die tolle box !!!super verarbeitet und wirklich dicht .jetzt kann pfingsten kommen.....


----------



## -iguana (10. April 2017)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: Fangbilder posten und Thermoboxen abstauben!*

Die Box kam letzte Woche an, danke dafür.

 Ist ein Topteil und wird sicher sehr oft im Einsatz sein!


----------

